# Last Man Standing



## JOSweetHeart

As of right now, this show could be on its way back to the screens of its fans. Go *here* for the latest!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Hugo Furst

JOSweetHeart said:


> As of right now, this show could be on its way back to the screens of its fans. Go *here* for the latest!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



From the looks of it, the only one tied up at the moment is the mom, (currently in a yet to be released tv series), so it shouldn't be a problem getting them back together.


Last Man Standing (TV Series 2011–2017) - IMDb


----------



## flewism

One of my wife’s favorite shows, and one of the few of her favorites that I can watch with her.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Designated Survivor is toast. The reboot of 24 goes belly up.


----------



## Ridgerunner

'Last Man Standing' renewed by Fox; Tim Allen 'excited' for Season 7


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I just read that the Kevin Can Wait show has been cancelled after just two seasons.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


>


update


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to see who will be playing Mandy and Boyd when the show is back on TV September 28th.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hope the girl knows how to dye her hair black.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to check out the season seven opener of this show early!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for a spoiler concerning a character that hasn't been shown in a while.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Papageorgio

Last Man Standing sure took some shots at ABC. I liked the season opener.


----------



## 2aguy

Papageorgio said:


> Last Man Standing sure took some shots at ABC. I liked the season opener.




The new Mandy....not working.


----------



## Papageorgio

2aguy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Man Standing sure took some shots at ABC. I liked the season opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Mandy....not working.
Click to expand...


I agree, I want to wait a couple episodes before I decide but right now, thumbs down


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I like how tonight's show was done where the scene with Mike and his dad is concerned, but that new girl who is playing Mandy...to me, she just doesn't go with Kyle.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Is it just me, or does it seem that Kristin has aged ten years or so since the last season?  And a bit dumber?

  As for the new Mandy, I think we just have to see her as being an entirely different character than the old Mandy.  It's not that they swapped out the old actress for a new one—they swapped out the old character for a new one.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Another relationship that is going to be different because of that new girl playing Mandy is her and Kristyn and with Eve being off camera for the majority of the season, none of the original girls are going to be shown anymore. I love watching Amanda Fuller and Molly Ephraim during their Escape Room episode. 

I wonder if Jay Leno is going to be a part of the show still. I love the episode when him and Mike both want to buy the car that Mr. Laraby got from his dad's passing.

God bless you and Jay and Molly and Amanda and Kaitlyn (Eve) always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I could not see the _“Escape Room”_ episode working with the New Mandy and the dumbed-down Kristin.  The whole point there was that although Kristin and Ryan were portrayed as generally more intelligent, with Old Mandy and Kyle being portrayed as somewhat vapid, that the latter pair somehow managed in their low-intelligence way to outdo Kristin and Ryan at solving the puzzles.

  And it's odd, with the latest episode, how they turned one of Old Mandy's talents (fashion) into New Mandy's extreme, absurd parody of any fashion sense.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

JOSweetHeart said:


> As of right now, this show could be on its way back to the screens of its fans. Go *here* for the latest!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Saw the first show and it was really good, I need to get use to the girl that is replacing the dumb one.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw tonight's show and in my opinion, Ed should wait at least one more year if he is seriously thinking about hanging it up. Mike only just recently lost his dad and of course Kristyn moving to Canada at anytime is always a possibility with Ryan being the way that he is.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I don't understand why the trailer is still in Kyle's picture. You'd think that by now, he would've already gotten whatever money he could get for it and the property.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love when Joe had his meltdown at the end of tonight's show.    

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Vanessa's mom was shown during tonight's episode. In my opinion, she doesn't look old enough to be Boyd's great grandmother.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw tonight's show and I love how that clip for the Out Door Man Grill was done!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I have a question about last night's show and forgive me if its a dumb one to ask, but what was the point of what Mike was trying to do with Kyle?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the best part of tonight's show was the surprise visitor who walked in at the end of the show.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I loved about last night's show was Boyd getting to pick what the "outing" was going to be. The meaning of the episode though only made me think of my own family situation. My mom is my good parent and my dad is the bad example. My older sister is nothing like me.

God bless you and my mom always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good and that girl had a good question. Why is the sport named football when the players use their hands more compared to their feet?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but it only made the absence of the original Mandy even more front and center. To me, the new girl will never fit with the other two.

God bless you and the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for the latest news about the show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good! I loved how Mike compared marriage to a classic car and it was good to finally see a member of Kyle's family.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. Vanessa, no matter what her deal truly was, she did have a good point. If the landlords are not keeping up with their responsibilities towards the rented properties, no one will want to have anything to do with them.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show would've been better if the original Mandy was standing there next to Kyle.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved how the poker game went at the end of tonight's show. First the hen session and then the fun!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I wonder if Vanessa's sister will be shown again due to what was decided during tonight's show. If she hasn't changed, I won't be complaining should she not re-enter the picture. She was obnoxious during both episodes that she has been in so far.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good! To me, Kyle would make a great preacher!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for some great news!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's 150th episode was great! My favorite part was when Ed talked about why that gum meant so much to him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, thought I don't know why Mandy and Kristyn got jealous when they have more years of history with their mother than Jen does.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love how tonight's show ended. I wonder if anymore of Kyle's siblings will be shown ever. So far we have only seen one brother.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to Tim Allen's Twitter page this show will be a Thursday program when it comes back.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hope this doesn't mean that the show will be competing with my other favorite current comedy, Young Sheldon that is, because I wouldn't be surprised if the show were to be on sooner with Big Bang Theory not being on anymore.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This show will be returning this coming Thursday night at 8PM EST, just like I predicted. I wonder how well it will do as a competitor against a newer show like Young Sheldon.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but sad when we learned what had never been said sooner, concerning Kristyn's pregnancy history. Another sad thing that I learned tonight is that the man who played Mike's father, Bud, went forward back in October due to brain cancer. He was 78.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder if any other family members will ever be shown during the show. Vanessa's dad has never been shown and neither has Ryan's mother. Will we ever see Mike's brother, Jimmy, again or Vanessa's sister, April, again. Then of course, we only saw a member of Kyle's family during the last season, a brother that is.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> P.S. I wonder if any other family members will ever be shown during the show. Vanessa's dad has never been shown and neither has Ryan's mother. Will we ever see Mike's brother, Jimmy, again or Vanessa's sister, April, again. Then of course, we only saw a member of Kyle's family during the last season, a brother that is.



  I haven't seen it yet; will watch it on Hulu some time after it becomes available, which is usually 02:00 the following morning.

  I'm not sure which, if any of the characters you mentioned have appeared since the show jumped networks, but I wonder if some of them may have been played by actors who had contracts with ABC that prevent them from being able to appear on the show now on a competing network.  I don't even know if this hypothesis is even plausible, not knowing how actors on TV shows are contracted.  I suppose it's more likely that the regular actors on a show are under contract to the producers of that show, and so of the show jumps networks, so would the actors.  But might actors who only occasionally appear on a show be contracted to the show, to the network, or to some other entity, and what restrictions might they be subject to with regard to appearing on other shows, not associated with the entity holding their contract?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Another person that I miss seeing on there is the housekeeper named Blanca.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I felt sorry for Boyd during tonight's show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The second episode of this show this past Thursday night was my favorite. I do have one question though. How long does seminary school go for?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. Ryan wanting a say about how the baby's room is going to look doesn't surprise me. I guess that he will be trying to make up for missing out on Boyd's first few years.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just saw tonight's show. Where is Vanessa's dad supposed to be now? Did her parents eventually divorce? Are preachers not necessary anymore when people get married? One of my most favorite singers got married last year, Trace Adkins that is, and he had Blake Shelton standing there in the preacher's position.

God bless you and Trace and his family and his circle of friends always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)

P.S. Any special reason why Boyd was not at the wedding for his great grandmother?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it made me wonder about family members of the other main characters who could be shown at some point. I get why Jen was added to the picture, but will we ever see anymore of Ryan's family and Kyle's family? Why wasn't Vanessa's sister at the wedding for their mom and Ed? Where is Vanessa's dad supposed to be now?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I thought it was funny, how, when Ed and Chuck called Kristen in to take her to task for taking advantage of her pregnancy to get sympathy, how she responded by doing exactly that, to a spectacular degree, that Ed and Chuck didn't know what hit them.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just now saw last night's show at the FOX website and to me, Vanessa's speech couldn't have been better. Too bad we don't find out yet how things go for her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

In my opinion, tonight's show was a let down because we still don't know how things go for Vanessa.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I love about last night's show is the moral of the story. In my opinion, if you can't be honest and straight forward from the very beginning, those that you interact with, once your true colors are in front of them, may then forever question your every word.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Something a bit startling to learn.

  The actress who plays Jen, how old do you think she is?  How old, do you suppose Jen is supposed to be?  She seems to me like early teens, maybe fourteen or fifteen, not any older than that.  The actress who plays her, it turns out, is more than twice that old.  According to both the Wikipedia and the IMDB, she was born on 25 October 1988, which makes her, at this time, thirty-one years old.

  I'm well aware that some Asian women retain an usually youthful appearance, as they get older, and also that in show business, there are tricks to making an actor or actress appear younger; but still, even accounting for that; a thirty-one-year-old looking that much like an early teen seems rather extraordinary.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I think that Jen is supposed to be near the end of high school if she isn't in college already.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. How much longer until we find out how Vanessa did with her campaign situation?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> I think that Jen is supposed to be near the end of high school if she isn't in college already.



  Possibly, but she sure doesn't come across as being that old.  Like I said, fourteen or fifteen at most, she seems.  I suppose what I said earlier about Asian women appearing more youthful might apply to a a teenager as well as an older woman.  Perhaps a sixteen/seventeen/eighteen-year-old Asian girl might appear to me to be fourteen of fifteen.  I don't think we've seen anything on the show that clarifies how old Jen is supposed to be, or what academic level she is at.

  In any event, it is still quite startling to learn that the actress playing her is in her thirties.  She certainly doesn't come across as nearly that old.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> How much longer until we find out how Vanessa did with her campaign situation?



  I expect that it'll be a while.  In real life, how long do campaigns run?  Even local ones, I'm sure, go on for months.  It doesn't appear that they want to make Vanessa's political campaign a significant part of the regular plot, so we probably won't hear much of it again until we get to the election, which will probably be several episodes from now.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I have no idea how long campaigns normally go for, but with this being a TV show, anything can be written for it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Another episode without Kristyn tonight. I wonder when she will be back. The show is not the same with so many of the girls missing.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite thing about last night's show was Mr. Laraby's voice when he did his advertising speech for the gathering. He reminded me of actor James Earl Jones. Could they be related in real life?

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

In my opinion, tonight's episode of Last Man Standing couldn't have come at a better time considering the current corona issue. What Mike had to say at the end needed to be out there. I was only left with just this one question. How much are people willing to miss out on due to their choice to remain holed up where ever it is that they decide to be quarantined?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite part of tonight's episode was when Kyle and Chuck tore up their checks.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> I think that Jen is supposed to be near the end of high school if she isn't in college already.



  In the latest (26 March 2020) episode, there's a brief remark that seems to put her age at less than eighteen.  _“If I was eighteen, I'd vote for you.”_


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Yeah. I am guessing that she is just under eighteen.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> Yeah. I am guessing that she is just under eighteen.



  She looks younger than that to me.

  There's a look that some girls have, around the age of thirteen—still cute the way little girls are, but with the grown-up-woman sort of beauty starting to come in.  It's usually very specific to the age of thirteen—to that stage in the transition from child to adult.  She has that look.

  But the actress is thirty-one.  I wonder if she naturally looks that young, or if there are some tricks being used to make her look that young.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

While watching tonight's show, I couldn't help but wonder how Eve may feel when she learns about what has been done to her room. Maybe she isn't ready for it to be messed with and changed yet.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> Yeah. I am guessing that she is just under eighteen.



  It now appears that you're right.  This latest episode has her graduating from high school, which would put her at about eighteen give or take a year or so.

  Or, it's not impossible that she's an academic prodigy, who's been able to skip a grade or two, in which case, she could be younger.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I loved about last night's show was its meaning which of course was appreciating what is good about a person that you may spend a lot of your time around.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Ryan's situation was understandable. Who wouldn't be upset over losing something that they may not ever be able to replace?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

When I saw that tonight's episode was bowling oriented, I was looking forward to seeing some lane action only there wasn't any after all. (shaking my head)

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't understand why Vanessa and the girls didn't just complain to the manager of that restaurant during tonight's show about not just the waiter's bad attitude, but the lack of sense put on display by whoever decided to stick the girls in a booth when one is about ready to pop.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, if Kyle has an issue with conflict, studying to be a man of the cloth may not be the right road for him then. People are going to be challenging him about what he brings to the barbecue for the rest of his life when he starts sharing the word of the Lord with the rest of the world.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to this page *here*, at least more episode will be shown on Thursday April 30th. The big question is, will this show be back in the fall for a ninth season? So far, nothing has been said yet.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> According to this page *here*, at least more episode will be shown on Thursday April 30th. The big question is, will this show be back in the fall for a ninth season? So far, nothing has been said yet.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



  I guess it'll depend on how the ratings have been since it moved to Fox.

  It was a very popular show, when ABC decided to dump it for not having the political leaning that they wanted it to have, which is why it survives and was picked up by another network.  Fox has change it enough, that it just might have lost enough of the original fan base to be weaker, now, or it might be as strong or stronger than ever.

  If the ratings are still strong, then surely this show will be back for another season.

  On a not-quote-related note, something has just occurred to me.  Now that I think about it, I kind of miss Ryan being the perfect left *wrong*-wing foil to Mike as a solid conservative.  Since moving to Fox, we've seen Ryan take on the responsibility of running a business, and with that, much of his *LI*b*E*ralism has had to give way to practical understanding of the sort of hard facts that *LI*b*E*ralism so desperately tries to deny.

  They've changed some of the other characters around, as well.  Most noticeable, of course, was Mandy, now played by an actress that is nothing like the one who player her on ABC, though it was kind of clever what they did on the first Fox episode, with Kyle complaining about many being mad at him, because she's supposedly made some subtle change and Kyle cannot tell what it is, and then Mandy walks into the scene, looking nothing at all like she did before.

  Kyle used to be a lovable dunce, and Mandy, sort of a narcissistic female version of that, a self-centered, ditz.  It seems that in the transition, they took a bunch of IQ points from Kristen, and split them between Kyle and Mandy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now that I think about it, I kind of miss Ryan being the perfect left *wrong*-wing foil to Mike as a solid conservative. Since moving to Fox, we've seen Ryan take on the responsibility of running a business, and with that, much of his *LI*b*E*ralism has had to give way to practical understanding of the sort of hard facts that *LI*b*E*ralism so desperately tries to deny.



  I wrote that before I saw the latest episode, which seems to have lightly revisited this point, leading up to the moment where Mike forced himself to tell Ryan that he's not an idiot.

  It's the second episode, in recent memory, which had at least one part where I found myself feeling a strong emotional response, this time, to the moment where Mandy was admiring her fake-pregnant look reflected in a window, just before she disclosed that she's pregnant for real.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

It was good to see Eve during tonight's show, but in my opinion, Boyd should've been shown at some point too considering the fact that he has only been shown one time this season.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. When will we know if the show is going to be renewed again for a ninth season?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for the news that we have been waiting for!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what is said *here*, the upcoming season of this show will be its final one.

God bless you and the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for a new write up concerning when the final season will begin and the show's new time slot.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for news concerning an upcoming episode of this show.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for news concerning an upcoming episode of this show.



  Reminds me of an episode form a few seasons back, when the actress who played the wife on Home Improvement played a new neighbor, who was a widow.  In speaking of her deceased husband, even though names were different, it was clear that she was referring to the character that Tim Allen played on Home Improvement.  Do you remember that?  I think that episode also included a cameo appearance by an actor that played one of the sons on the previous show.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Yeah, the boy who played Randy is shown at the very end of that episode, but that boy by then was already playing a character on the Last Man Standing show. He plays in three other episodes the guy that puts Kristyn in charge of his restaurant. John Baker is his name.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season nine opener was okay, but what I would like to know is why the show has been written the way that its been written now. How far into the future is it supposed to be now? Because the pandemic on the show is now being referred to as a thing of the past, how did things go for the Out Door Man Grill restaurant since that is Kristyn's business? Is the pot shop that Ryan was put in charge of still going strong? Kyle at the end says that he is on his way to teach a Bible class. How close is he to becoming a full fledged preacher? What is Eve, Jenn, and  Boyd supposed to be doing now? 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I am only just now seeing last night's show through the FOX website. Because my days start really early in the morning, I fell asleep early last night which is the big reason why I wish that this show was on earlier in the night. If my memory serves me well enough, Home Improvement was on at 8:30 PM when it first got started in 1991. 

Anyway, the show that Tim did on there named Tool Time went for ten years and not eight like he said during last night's show. When Tim quit Tool Time during the Home Improvement series finale, he said to Jill at one point that Tool Time was ten years of his life and that he loved the show. The scene where Wilson was being remembered last night was sweet. As "Tim" was leaving, It looked like tears were getting ready to appear in Mike's eyes as the scene was wrapping up there. I love how we got to hear one more grunt at the end of Mike's video clip.   

God bless you and Tim and the remaining members of his two cast families always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show just a little bit ago at the FOX website. The Ryan and Kristyn story line was good stuff. What Ryan said to Mike about those who have lost so much due to the pandemic couldn't have been more true, but what Vanessa said to Kristyn was true too. Communication has to have a good enough presence in a marriage or there won't be much of a marriage to speak of.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although I am not quite clear about what is going on concerning Jen's dad. Anyone who can explain that situation will be appreciated.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but I couldn't help but notice that Kyle was not a part of it. I hope that we get to see some more of his family and growth as a minister.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The story line concerning Joe was my favorite thing about last night's show. I wonder if this show being on so late at night has anything to do with why we haven't seen any of the younger family members on the show. We have yet to see Boyd or the two girls that Kristin and Mandy have even one time.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I love the story line concerning Kyle. I wonder how many more episodes will be shown since we are said to be in the show's last season. Last night's show was the seventh one.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just now saw last night's show at the FOX website. Why didn't Vanessa show that guy her left hand during the final scene?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was sad, but good. My question though is what will Kristyn be doing in the mean time?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I don't understand the deal concerning Mandy and Kyle's current address. What happened with their place above the pot shop? Its now like the place never once ever existed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

With this show being in its final season, I wonder how many episodes are left. This Thursday night's episode will be the eleventh installment.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was okay, but it only made me wonder if the new grandchildren will ever be shown.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show was okay, but it only made me wonder if the new grandchildren will ever be shown.



  We got a brief look at one of them on the last episode.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Yeah, that was Mandy's little girl. She looks like she is around three years old which makes Kristin's daughter four years old. This makes Boyd around 17 years old now.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but the writers messed up when Kyle's dad was addressed. According to the show's history, Mr. Anderson was supposed to have taken off before Kyle was even born. When Kyle's brother was shown during the first FOX network season of the show, he told Mike that Kyle was the lucky one because he didn't have to live with such a monster.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's episode was good, but it only made me wonder just how many are left.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to last night's Entertainment Tonight show coverage, the final episode of this show will be put out there on May 20th. Only six more including that one remain.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I love how Kyle decided to handle his decision concerning Sarah's possible future.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I believe that only five more are left.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. No sign of any of the kids though.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but still no sign of the kids. Only three more episodes remain I believe.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The episode of this show that was shown the day before yesterday only left me with questions. Is Ryan's dad still here? When we see him before Ryan and Kristyn got married, we are given the impression that he was terminally ill. After that episode, nothing more was ever said about him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hope that the final two episodes which will be shown this coming Thursday will tie up what some people call loose ends. Maybe Eve will be engaged. It would be great to see Mike's brother again as well as the family's former housekeeper named Blonca. Vanessa's sister could even make an appearance too. Maybe she won't be so loopy now. Seeing some more of Kyle's family would be nice too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the ending of this show was rushed and phoned in.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the matter between Kyle and Ed was the best part of the hour and I hate to even say that considering the fact that Tim Allen is the writer of the show's last episode.

God bless you and him and the other cast members always!!!

Holly


----------



## JasonLeeScott

I am going to miss this show so much Mike Baxter is such a great character.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The final season of this show became available on DVD today.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------

